# March NYC Dart Frogger Gathering - Thursday 3/14/13



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

Thursday, March 14th has been selected for the March gathering as a result of this DB thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/92999-trip-nyc.html

Unless someone has a quieter nearby venue, the location will once again be at MR. BIGGS BAR & GRILL - MR BIGGS BAR & GRILL (596 10th Avenue (Corner of 43rd St.) in Manhattan). Gatherings usually run from 6:30pm to 10:00pm.

If there is anything you are looking for or have available (bugs, cuttings, frogs, etc) suggest you add it to this DB thread or post it on Facebook in the NYC Poison Dart Frog Hobbyist Community forum.

Hope to see you there...

Bob


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I should be there.

Here is what i have:

Male Almiranted F1 14 months old $100

Ficus Villosa Cuttings $10

Dwarf white Isopods $5

Costa Rican Purple isos $10


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Depending on the anticipated turnout (18 people or less), we may be meeting at *JonRich*'s home a few blocks from Mr. Biggs! I'll be sending out an email confirming any venue change and the exact location. PM me your email address if you haven't received gathering notice emails from either me or Doodle.com in the past few months.

Thank you Jon!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Want to Buy or Trade for...
--- Riccia culture
--- Oak Leaf Ficus cuttings
--- Mosntera Obliqua cutting 

I have several species of iso cultures available for trade for the above (Larger Dwarf Grey*/Spanish Orange/_Porcellio Scaber_) ...

Thanks in advance...

* Also have a smaller Dwarf Grey iso, but they are less prolific than the larger...


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I should be able to make this one!!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

radiata said:


> Want to Buy or Trade for...
> --- Riccia culture
> --- Oak Leaf Ficus cuttings
> --- Mosntera Obliqua cutting
> ...


I got all that for you Bob!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Any spider people out there want a P. Irminia? Free... just make sure you take care of it.

And I got a few other odds and ends I'm looking to unload. PM for details.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Our Thursday, March 14th, gathering is being held in the private home of one of our members, not far from the intersection of 37th Street & 10th Avenue in Manhattan. If you are planning to attend the gathering, you *MUST-MUST-MUST-repeat-MUST* PM your full name to *JonRich* on this site - the doorman will *NOT* admit you to the building unless you are on the list!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

eos said:


> Any spider people out there want a P. Irminia? Free... just make sure you take care of it.
> 
> And I got a few other odds and ends I'm looking to unload. PM for details.


Sent you a message...


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

Is it ok for you folks if I bring a load of pictures from Colombia and prepare a short presentation? All I´d need is a computer/laptop and a projector 

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that would be sweet, but not sure if we can get a powerpoint projector....

can anyone bring one from their office?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

radiata said:


> Our Thursday, March 14th, gathering is being held in the private home of one of our members, not far from the intersection of 37th Street & 10th Avenue in Manhattan. If you are planning to attend the gathering, you *MUST-MUST-MUST-repeat-MUST* PM your full name to *JonRich* on this site - the doorman will *NOT* admit you to the building unless you are on the list!


What? You mean we can't use our super hero names? That would be so cool, presenting the doorman a list of:

Hydro-Fight
Doctor Dendro
Captain Caudate
Terrible-S
The Masked Mantella
Begonia Man
The Aroid Avenger and his sidekick, Gesneriad Girl
and, of course, the Groundhog

C'mon guys, keep it going...

P. S.
I actually sign into buildings as "Al Sobia"


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

valledelcauca said:


> Is it ok for you folks if I bring a load of pictures from Colombia and prepare a short presentation? All I´d need is a computer/laptop and a projector
> 
> Greetings
> Andreas


I don't think you can show up without pix!! lol

I do have HDMI and USB connection to a TV. So if its on a laptop, on the web or a flashdrive i'm sure i can find a way to make it play...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> What? You mean we can't use our super hero names? That would be so cool, presenting the doorman a list of:
> 
> Hydro-Fight
> Doctor Dendro
> ...


lol. Some of thoes might be acceptable. lol


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply to this thread. I've been doing some running around.

But everyone who PMed me an RSVP was placed on "the list" and a reply e-mail with more details was sent...

Drinks and food is more than ok for anyone who wishes to bring. We will use this one to make future meetings better. As stated b4 there is access to a TV with internet,DVD,BlueRay,USB,CD,HDMI so if anyone had any videos or slideshows feel free to bring.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I will also be looking to purchase (2-4) Hydei producing and freshly started fruit fly cultures, an iso and a springtail culture...

thanks in advance


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

I have hatching and freshly started cultures as well as isos, let me know how manny you want of each so I know what to bring.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Add me to your list, Jon


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Julio said:


> I have hatching and freshly started cultures as well as isos, let me know how manny you want of each so I know what to bring.


4 (2 producing and 2 about a week or so from producing). And some isos, I need to seed 2 new tanks . PM me pricing .


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Deanos said:


> Add me to your list, Jon


You and Drew were already on the list. ;-)


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

So far 7 confirmed and 1 possible. Already a larger turnout than the Feb meet.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Anyone wanna bring me some FF media? 

Also, I will be trimming a whole lot of sellaginella from this tank if anyone wants the clippings:









And some syngonium rayii from this tank:









Let me know about the rayii, it might be limited quantity depending on how many want some.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

eos, I'd like some of the sellaginella. Thanks!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I won't be able to make this meet, but Bob has offered to bring any feeders people may want. Orders would need to be to me by noon Wednesday. 

Have:
Turkish gliders
Golden delicious
Black apterous
Dwarf white isos
Cr purple isos
Pink springs
Temperate white springs
Bean beetles
Flour beetles
$8 ea or 3/$20

I also have a few azureus and leuc froglets for $40 3/$100
Also a selection of cypress knees $10 and up


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Eos: May I please get a syngonium cutting?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

JeremyHuff said:


> I won't be able to make this meet, but Bob has offered to bring any feeders people may want. Orders would need to be to me by noon Wednesday.
> 
> Have:
> Turkish gliders
> ...


Hey Jeremy,

Can i have a pink spring tail culture. 
and a bean beetle culture please. 

Thanks,
Julio


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

For those who are driving . There is free street parking starting at 7pm on 37th (between 9th and 11th), and along 10th Ave (from 36th to 38th streets). 

Getting here a bit before 7pm will almost guarantee you a park directly out front of the building. 

For those taking public transportation. You can take almost any train (although the A,C,E at either 34th street or 42nd street is the most westerly train station/s). You can also take the M34 on 34th street or M42 on 42nd street "crosstown" to 10th Ave and either walk North or South a few blocks.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I plan on driving in, if anybody from Brooklyn wants a ride PM me.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

jacobi said:


> I plan on driving in, if anybody from Brooklyn wants a ride PM me.


You got a dispensation from the boss?!?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

groundhog said:


> you got a dispensation from the boss?!?


ssshhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Deanos and Groundhog... You got it!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I do keep some animals at my home and I have a few cages/tanks. (most of my stock is offsite making room for some hatching babies). But lights out is at 8pm for viewing. I do have some Uroplatus that take the night shift and are active after dark.

I will also like ideas on my enclosures and tips for future builds. 

Have a good weekend people. List is up to 12 confirmed people.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Deanos, Groundhog... A culture of FFs or some springs would be greatly appreciated in return for the cuttings... I've got a few froglets coming OOTW in a couple weeks and I could always use some more springs


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

eos said:


> Deanos, Groundhog... A culture of FFs or some springs would be greatly appreciated in return for the cuttings... I've got a few froglets coming OOTW in a couple weeks and I could always use some more springs


I don't have any springtail cultures, but could start a FF one tonight if you want? If not, I'll gladly pay for the cuttings.

Dean


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

No worries. No payment needed.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Anybody have a Piper ornaton they wouldn't mind selling me a cutting of? I also would like Cissus please, if anybody has.


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I just checked on my iso's and I have a quite an abundance, so I'll bring 2-3 starters and maybe a FF culture or two?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Ill be coming with a bunch of plantlets. Some cool stuff i have from seed. Ill also have a bag of cuttings. Bring ziplocks!!

I also have some 3month oow Leucs and a group of 4 SuperBlue Auratus for sale, trade, whateves.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yea, make sure yall got ziplocks... I'm gonna bring my clippings in big bags and split them up there.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

See you guys later!! 6pm-10pm (may go past 10pm if needed).

List is with the doorman! Mention me name "Jonathan Richardson" and my Apt #! (this info has been provided to all who RSVP). If any last minute entries text me for faster response at 347-296-6466 Jon. 

Disclaimer: I do have Chinchillas, so of you have any allergies you have been warned. Lol


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

JonRich said:


> See you guys later!! 6pm-10pm (may go past 10pm if needed).
> 
> List is with the doorman! Mention me name "Jonathan Richardson" and my Apt #! (this info has been provided to all who RSVP). If any last minute entries text me for faster response at 347-296-6466 Jon.
> 
> Disclaimer: I do have Chinchillas, so of you have any allergies you have been warned. Lol


Aren't chinchillas like, the world's most hypoallergenic pet?!?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

JonRich said:


> Disclaimer: I do have Chinchillas, so of you have any allergies you have been warned. Lol


No worries man... I be chinchillin


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

eos said:


> No worries man... I be chinchillin


Gee-zus--that belongs in "Best terrible jokes..."


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

I get out of work at 6, so I'll be rolling in around 6:45pm. See you guys soon!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

eos, if it's not too late, I'd also like a cutting of the syngonium rayii. It looks super hot in your photo thread.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I've got a bunch... but that pic isn't the syngonium... that's an alocasia of some sort.
The rayii does have white veins as well though.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oops--I realize it is late: Does anyone have any extra LF sphagnum or Live Oak leaves? I just need a little bit (a sandwich baggie?) of each--thanks!

(Fingers Xed)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Dang, I have a gallon bag full of live oak leaves at home. Sorry man.

I'm leaving the office now... see y'all in a few!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a sick baby on my hands... I don't think I'm going to make it


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Fun night !! Thanks for all that came!! We'll have to do this again. (maybe in another 2-3 months. ). I should have taken pix! Too much beer floating around.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Jonathan for opening up your home for the meeting.

Thank you Andreas for a tremendous presentation and insightful information on wild frogs and new discoveries hope you can discover some new frogs in the years to come as you study. Really sad to hear about the wild lehmani population, hope their is a hidden population that is still untouched and can be protected.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Guys, this evening ruled! Thank you Jon for your hospitality, and thank you Andreas for an informative, entertaining presentation! As Bob said, a fun time was had by all

P.S.

And thanks to everyone who brought cuttings!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

How could I forget !! Thanks soo much for the presentation Andreas !! Great pix and very insightful


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for having us there and for the hospitality, great meeting.
Alberto and Andreas


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks again Jon for the hospitality, and to Andreas for a great presentation! I had a great time tonight guys!

Melissa


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Jon for opening your house to us! 
Andreas, Thanks for the wonderful pictures. So great to see/hear about first hand adventures. Sorry I had to leave early I wish I could of seen it all.
Also, Thanks to all my NY area froggers for keeping up the group!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Another great NYC gathering! Thanks go out to Jon (host), Bob (organizer) and Andreas (presentation)! The clippings look great, eos...thanks!


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Also, I misplaced a headband thingy when I was at Jon's. Perhaps someone scooped it up by mistake? It's a brown/tan rabbit fur elastic headband... hopefully it will turn up!

-Melissa


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Frogilicious said:


> Also, I misplaced a headband thingy when I was at Jon's. Perhaps someone scooped it up by mistake? It's a brown/tan rabbit fur elastic headband... hopefully it will turn up!
> 
> -Melissa


you sure the chinchilla diddent try to date it?


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

mordoria said:


> you sure the chinchilla diddent try to date it?


haha, maybe that's what happened to it?!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

mordoria said:


> you sure the chinchilla diddent try to date it?


I'll check with him! He is always trying to get frisky with furry things.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Jon, thanks for the hospitality... and thanks to everyone who brought plants. We def gotta do that again.



Frogilicious said:


> Also, I misplaced a headband thingy when I was at Jon's. Perhaps someone scooped it up by mistake? It's a brown/tan rabbit fur elastic headband... hopefully it will turn up!
> 
> -Melissa


It kept me nice and warm on the way home. Thanks!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm sorry we weren't able to make this date  
Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Gnarly said:


> I'm sorry we weren't able to make this date
> Looking forward to the next one.


This was one of the best meetings we had in a really long time, due to the special guest of honor Andreas, and you guys missed seeing pics of new species of darts!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Frogilicious said:


> Also, I misplaced a headband thingy when I was at Jon's. Perhaps someone scooped it up by mistake? It's a brown/tan rabbit fur elastic headband... hopefully it will turn up!
> 
> -Melissa


REAL rabbit fur?!? Don't get me wrong--I don't like the little bastards when they nibble my plants--but real rabbit? As in Roger? Bugs? (I can't even bring myself to eat the ________--and yeah, they do taste like chicken...) This is one reason why I could not own a huge constrictor--and I like big snakes...

P.S.

I'll just tell myself that it ate some plants


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

mordoria said:


> you sure the chinchilla diddent try to date it?


I think that little dog ate it...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't have to sweep because of that dog! He ate everything that fell! Lol


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Frogilicious said:


> Thanks again Jon for the hospitality, and to Andreas for a great presentation! I had a great time tonight guys!
> 
> Melissa


No problem. Was a great time and i will host more meetings once my personal life is stable.

PS: you forgot to remind me about the Stellas in the freezer. Found them this afternoon FROZEN!! lol


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Gang:

1) The "little dog" has a name--Charlie! He really liked you guys! Lemme tell you what he did not like: 

2) We wasted Stellas?!? While kids are going bed sober in Ethiopia? 

We really have to be more careful...


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks like I missed a fun one...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> Hey Gang:
> 
> 1) The "little dog" has a name--Charlie! He really liked you guys! Lemme tell you what he did not like:
> 
> ...


They did not go to waste


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

jacobi said:


> Looks like I missed a fun one...


Yea, was a good time. Things were flowing so well I forgot to take pix of anyone or anything! 
Only pic I got was the morning after


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Maybe next meet we'll get some food to go with the beer and wine. Lol


----------



## Frogilicious (Aug 25, 2007)

Update: Headband was found inside my coat. Apparently I have a nice size hole in my pocket that allowed the headband to be swallowed into the lining :/

Also, Jon, sorry about the frozen stellas! I figured someone else drank them since they weren't in the fridge...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Frogilicious said:


> Update: Headband was found inside my coat. Apparently I have a nice size hole in my pocket that allowed the headband to be swallowed into the lining :/
> 
> Also, Jon, sorry about the frozen stellas! I figured someone else drank them since they weren't in the fridge...


I have the same issue with one of my jackets. 

And the frozen Stellas are fine now.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Frogilicious said:


> Update: Headband was found inside my coat. Apparently I have a nice size hole in my pocket that allowed the headband to be swallowed into the lining :/


Classic...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

eos said:


> Classic...


I now use it as a stash!


----------

